# mathews z7



## river_jiggin2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Shot the new Mathews z7 the other day and loved it gettin set on buyin one but have heard of issues dialing them in to shoot consistant. Just wondering what other guys are hearin or what they think of it overall, any input would be great.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Z7........boooooooooo.

Mathews has really gone down hill the last two years.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

What makes bows from 2008 better than 2010? I am just curious, because I have been looking at a new bow. I have looked at the Z7, Reezen, and last years DXT.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The DXT was the last good bow they turned out IMO. Everything since has been herky jerky to shoot. Jumpy, rougher draw cycles (still smoother than many others, but pretty rough by mathews standards), "grabby" back walls, etc etc etc. Just didnt care for any of the last two years of Mathews bows.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I had the Reezen for 1 season. The more I shot it the more I hated it. It was a "jerky" or "torquey" bow for me. I couldn't shoot very consistent with it. I also hated the way it sat in my hand. It was my first Mathews bow and I got rid of it after 1 season. I looked at the Z7 but it was too similar to the Reezen for me to buy it.


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

I was in the bow shop the other day. i shot the z7 and the new bowtech destroter 350. this is just my opinion, but if you're going to go all out on a high end bow, the destroyer is a much better bow hands down. :beer:


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> The DXT was the last good bow they turned out IMO. Everything since has been herky jerky to shoot. Jumpy, rougher draw cycles (still smoother than many others, but pretty rough by mathews standards), "grabby" back walls, etc etc etc. Just didnt care for any of the last two years of Mathews bows.


Have you even shot the Z7?

I've had them all just about and I'd say the Z7 is the best of the bunch. A much smoother bow than the Reezeen. Actually it shoots very much like the sb xt only allot faster. And yes I had a DXT,SB,SBXT,Reezen,LX,OB,Drenlin.

There's really not much not to like about the Z7, it shoots just as well as a couple other nice shooting bows out there right now.
I'm thinking of getting me a new Elite one of these days. Shot the Judge the other day and really liked it, that and the Z28 shoot very nice. What I really like is the Leupold like warranty. LIFETIME to whoever owns it, that and if it breaks down while your hunting they will next day air you one wherever you are hunting for free!
As far as bowtech, I've always liked their innovations but being owned by savage now and who knows who else in a few years and all their top engineers moving on to other companies I think I'll avoid them. Shop owners have had issues with warranty and service via the company as well. Hoyt seems to be one of the best sellers out there right now.

Funny, I was shooting the other day and there were two young boys maybe 12 or so both shooting fully rigged Z& bows. I couldn't imagine buying my two kids $2500 worth of archery equipment at one time! Lucky kids!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goatboy, you say that about EVERY new mathews that comes out. :lol:









I love my SB, the dren, and DXT were good too, but the last two years of Mathews have been a disappointment.

Shot the Z7 side by side the reezen 7.0, very similar except for a slight difference in the draw cycles. If your comparing it to the SBXT, I think its maybe been a while since you've shot a XT.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I kept my DXT but here's an interesting thread on the Z7.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1188927
Some years ago I had this 'Crackers' set up a bow for me,a huge improvement over my efforts and certainly over my dealers efforts so....????


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

duckp said:


> I kept my DXT but here's an interesting thread on the Z7.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1188927
> Some years ago I had this 'Crackers' set up a bow for me,a huge improvement over my efforts and certainly over my dealers efforts so....????


I haven't seen to many dealers that go much beyond paper tuning a rig. So improving on that isn't to terribly hard.

And ive seen on many occasions guys walking in to the "pro" shop with tuning issues and the guy behind the counters only solution is to "shoot mechanicals". They don't check for nothing.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

The Z7 is a great bow. I shoot the Reezen 7.0 myself, and love it..I think the Z7 feels pretty similar actually. Go with what you like, it is unlikely you will have difficulty getting groups out of it. It is possible some people may have had difficulty with it but that is likely because it just wasn't what they felt comfortable with. I know there are plenty of bows that don't feel right to me and I'm sure I couldn't get them to shoot great either.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

stolenbase said:


> The Z7 is a great bow. I shoot the Reezen 7.0 myself, and love it..I think the Z7 feels pretty similar actually. Go with what you like, it is unlikely you will have difficulty getting groups out of it. It is possible some people may have had difficulty with it but that is likely because it just wasn't what they felt comfortable with. I know there are plenty of bows that don't feel right to me and I'm sure I couldn't get them to shoot great either.


You're exactly right.....What's feels good to one guy, may not feel good to the next. I walked out of Scheels in love with the Reezen. The more I shot it the more I began to dislike it, and the ****tier I shot with it (I think my TP was starting to develop also)..Shot the Z7 side by side to my Reezen and the Z7 did shoot a little smoother than the Reezen (less shock), and also the grip was a trillion times better and it wasn't so top heavy in my hand. But still too similar to the Reezen for my liking.

I bought a Maxxis 35 and so far really like it. I just hope as I shoot it more this summer I don't develop a dislike for it like I did with the Reezen. It's weird though, I've had a Reezen and now a Maxxis since my cheapo antique PSE Predator, and I have yet to gain back my pretty decent shooting skills I had when I shot that PSE. And the thing just feels god awful at the shot.

If you like the bow, that's all that matters. It shouldn't matter one bit of difference what people on the internet think.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

It's hard to come out with something better each year when you are already by far the BEST!!!!!


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

:down: oke: :bop:


----------

